# Canon EOS A2E



## Chef Evans (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
                   I stumbled a cross a Canon EOS A2E camera today, spotless and neat as a pin. Best of all it's dirt cheap so i'm going to pick it up tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone on here has had any hands on experience with this camera. The Google, etc. web searches have turned up some pretty contradictosy reviews so I was hoping to find something here based on experience. It is Canon's first (and possibly only?) film camera with automatic eye focus - which isn't really a big selling point for me, but it also looks very sturdy and heavy duty which is a huge selling point. 

Thanks,
Chef


----------



## RancerDS (Jan 22, 2010)

I hear people either love or hate the eye-focus feature.

It isn't the only one.  There are Elan models which have it... like the IIe and 7e (denoted by the following "e" just as there is one for the A2e to differentiate from the A2.  

For the autofocus Canon, the A2/A2e is the one of which I shop for online the most.  The last one I bid on and lost went for exactly $40 including shipping and handling.... for body only.

If you decide you do not want yours, let me know.


----------

